# Dozer Strikes TX, Turns Sugar Land To Dust



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Emergency crews were already there when I arrived at work yesterday to a devastated mail box. As the smoke cleared all I could see was a package containing a cigar bomb from Dozer! 

I'm expecting you east coast folks to get this Dozer guy under control or NY can expect a carpet bombing in retaliation. All I can say is, if you are in NY you may want to build a bunker. 

Thanks for the great smokes Dozer!
I've been smoking 5 years and work part time at a B&M but have yet to smoke any of these with the exception of the Gurkha. Thanks for turning me on to some new smokes.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great hit from a great BOTL!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow * Nice HiT *


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

That dozer is just cruising for a bruising.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Dozer just tearin' it up - nice hit!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Dozer Strikes TX, Turns Sugar Land To Dust 

I guess that make it "powdered" Sugar Land eh? Looks like a fine bunch of sticks there indeed. 
Are the Original Cuban Counterfeits some sort of Special Edition? I didn't know they had put out a Special Edition.
Enjoy!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome hit


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dozer is the man


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

:eeek: Can't mess around with New York.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

The Dozer keeps plowin people down!


----------



## laplhroaig (Mar 21, 2008)

Seems like Dozer does not mess around-he'll just plow you under the the ground, and throw it in reverse and do it again-OH THE HUMANITY


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

NICE HIT:biggrin:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I told You guys before...... That's how Dozer Rolls.............:arghhhh:

Nice Hit


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Dozer Strikes TX, Turns Sugar Land To Dust
> 
> I guess that make it "powdered" Sugar Land eh? Looks like a fine bunch of sticks there indeed.
> Are the Original Cuban Counterfeits some sort of Special Edition? I didn't know they had put out a Special Edition.
> Enjoy!!


Ah damn! beat me too it!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Dozer Strikes TX, Turns Sugar Land To Dust
> 
> I guess that make it "powdered" Sugar Land eh? Looks like a fine bunch of sticks there indeed.
> Are the Original Cuban Counterfeits some sort of Special Edition? I didn't know they had put out a Special Edition.
> Enjoy!!


http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=EL1


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Enjoy the smokes bro!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

forgop said:


> Bla Bla Bla Yack Yack Yack.


Still running your festering pie hole little man.... :mrcool:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

DOZER said:


> http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=EL1


Daang, SOLD OUT!! I bet you bought the last box didn't ya Dozer!!??


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Daang, SOLD OUT!! I bet you bought the last box didn't ya Dozer!!??


 Nope not me! 

They do have other sizes left. :teacher:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

dozed by the dozer (its like the sleeper hold)LOL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Dozer Strikes TX, Turns Sugar Land To Dust
> 
> I guess that make it "powdered" Sugar Land eh? Looks like a fine bunch of sticks there indeed.
> Are the Original Cuban Counterfeits some sort of Special Edition? I didn't know they had put out a Special Edition.
> Enjoy!!


That must be where Powdered Toast Man is from...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice hit from a generous BOTL! Dozer shows no mercy....I like that!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow! Nice hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

tih ecin yrev


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow that was some major leveling done there.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Nope not me!
> 
> They do have other sizes left. :teacher:


I grabbed them.Sorry


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> I grabbed them.Sorry


You and ylo2na were my 2nd & 3rd guesses!! :lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That was a hel of a bomb, Dozer. Great job! :whoohoo:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Great bomb Dozer!!


----------

